# Pony Sale



## anita (Sep 30, 2007)

Saturday Oct. 6

Anyone going?

Anita


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 30, 2007)

i wish....


----------



## crponies (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a website with information? Not that I can go; I'm just curious (always the window-shopper).


----------



## anita (Sep 30, 2007)

My Webpage

Anita


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 30, 2007)

I was going to go, but ran out of money this year! :no:

This is the same sale I bought my two stallions:

Texaco MGS - who has a half sister at the sale







and Happy Hooligan O.K. - who has a full brother (be forewarned - this horse EARNED his name and I bet his brother is no different! :bgrin )






I was going to go buy another mare or two, but moving ate up all my extra cash. I just keep telling myself that there wasn't any mares that I just HAD to HAVE. :no:


----------



## crponies (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link. There are some nice ponies in the sale! I wish I had the time, money, etc.


----------



## maranatha minis (Oct 2, 2007)

I won't even look!












:


----------



## anita (Oct 6, 2007)

Back from Sale with 2 horses, a Shetland mare and a gorgeous ASPC driving gelding. My husband found finally donkeys he was looking for a long time, two jennies white and black

Sale was overall :aktion033: quality of horses: aktion033:

Over 100 lots were sold

Anita


----------



## crponies (Oct 6, 2007)

Pictures? I'm glad to hear it went well.


----------



## anita (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry, I can't post pictures.

Can I send to you and you post for me? That would be great

Anita


----------



## Karen S (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Anita,

Which lots did you buy?

Did you write down any prices on all of the lots? If so could you post them?

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## anita (Oct 7, 2007)

We didn't need more horses but it didn't keep me from buying.

We bought lot 3, 59, 79, 97

59 is my dream horse. I waited for him over 30 years. Can you remember TV Fury? Thats him.

Years ago I fell from a horse it was worse and didn't go on back since. But this horse motivated me to bring him under saddle. He is 46 show pony, gaited

Karen, when you like I can send you the prochure.

Oh........., many new buyers too

A


----------



## SirenFarms (Oct 7, 2007)

u can email me the pics and i will post them for ya if you like?

[email protected]


----------



## Lmequine (Oct 9, 2007)

The sale results for the North Texas Pony Sale are now posted online at

www.northtexaponysale.com

The overall sale average was $520 on 90 head that were sold.

Leah Johnson

Quitman, TX


----------

